# Batteries anyone?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I have run across a source of sealed 12V, 7.0Ah lead acid batteries. (please note the sealed part). They are 6" x 2.5" x 3.75" in dimensions.

Here is a picture of one of them. Has anyone used ones like this? I know that two of them in series would give 24V @ 7Ah.


 

 

Rich


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

They are very heavy and, unlike NiCd, NiMh and L-Ion batteries which hold their voltage until almost exhausted, the voltage drops in a linear fashion as they discharge. 
There are Gel Cells that will hold their voltage better, but they are expensive. 

You need to consider the other chemistries.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like someone examined their computers UPS. LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheap, big, heavy. Will work fine if you have the room, but I'd use something else, unless the lowest cost is the highest priority. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Used that kind of battery decades ago, after we got tired of the 6v lead acid motorcycle headlight batteries we were using leaking. They're heavy and take forever to charge. They'll work fine, but if you're using them in a trail car, put ball-bearing wheels on the car. We switched to NiCads as soon as they became available. The ease of charging and much lower weight was a no-brainer decision. I'm now using Li-Ion batteries. You can get lots of power in a very small space. You can't jam charge them quite as fast as you could the NiCads, but I can charge a 2.6 Ah battery in 90 minutes, so I'm still charging them faster than I'm running them out. 

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Ceaderleaf use to get batteries something like that from the local booger alarm companies. They change them out on a regular basis. He use to run his trains on them.

Will two fit in a box car Then you could probably use them if the price is right 


Stans price was $0.00 

Most of the guys have come out of the dark ages and are using all those fancy new Batteries.

Me I just got to the edge of the dark ages buy using Lithium Ion batteries with old old old Aristo Craft Track Side TEs mounted in a box car. 

And the old style Air wire receivers.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, as JJ posted, I used them many, many years ago before Li-ion technology was..... I've swtiched to all Li-ion now. Much higher capacity with 1/10 or more less weight.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing about lead acid Gel Cells. 

If you don't keep them charged (at least once every 6 months) they suplhate and then they are dead.


----------

